# Used Car Values Strong? So onto New Chapter



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I let go of my C63s Coupe today and I will miss it for sure, it was a fantastic car from the heart the glorious TT V8 and I really liked the meaty looks and great seats.
It was faultless and cheap to service and was a car in between M4 and a Long distance tourer, great compliance and comfort. The gear box was ok but not the fastest and it was heavy but handled it's weight well IMHO.
The car served me very well and received a positive reception from nearly all, and I would recommend one for anyone.
But with lockdown and not getting out so much in car with new hobby that has taken over my spare time in last month, I thought last Friday on way to do road trip with the guys at Scottish M I would have a look on WBAC at values, to my shock it's value was way above what I expected for a car 3years and 8 months old.
So on Monday was last day of valuation and I decided to go see what they would give me, better half was shocked to say the least, but the amount was more than last years value at same time, it needed a tyre and had s few bad stone chips so a few hundred off for that was fair.
So had to decide if would put plate on retention and a dealer offered me more again so decided to to take plate off,and had to re value on WBAC, to my surprise it increased £600 in 5 Days , so with new V5 in hand went off and sold it today.
In my opinion it's a sellers market for certain cars at present as dealers are struggling for quality stock it seems, my price was about £5k more that I thought I would get so got out know and may wait to see what happens next year with new car market, but at present I think we may only need one car so may just replace the JCW next year.

So in interim I am away to order a light weight carbon laden racy number with variable performance and great looks to tide me over, welcome to my new hobby:muttley:

https://www.cube.eu/en/2021/bikes/road/offroad/nuroad/cube-nuroad-c62-race-greennlime/

just finished a cycle challenge doing just over 900 miles in just over a month and addicted to on and off road trying to get into top spot on Strava has not been easy so que new weapon to buy success


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on getting such a good price for your C63s and actually being able to part with such a stunning machine. :doublesho

Congrats also on the commitment you've shown to your new hobby and enjoy your new machine, you deserve it. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Congrats on getting such a good price for your C63s and actually being able to part with such a stunning machine. :doublesho
> 
> Congrats also on the commitment you've shown to your new hobby and enjoy your new machine, you deserve it. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, the used market for certain cars is just to hot to not give consideration to sell anything you plan to shift at some point.
I thought about it very hard over a weekend road trip with our JCW and I thought it will not be used for car road trips and car meets for another 7 months so thought why not, the V8 was epic and I would even not rule out getting another.
But I'm getting a lot out of biking at speed it's giving me a rush I got with Scrabbling racing of Moto X as they call it know
Lockdown has changed how I value stuff, but that started in January as I stated getting my fitness and weight to where I wanted to be, so there know finally, got the wife into it as well she is doing great know PB after PB


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bit surprised you moved the 63 on with no immediate replacement but also very happy for you and your new obsession. Far worse things to get addicted to than exercise! Try not to splurge too much on a frame made from Unicorn tears and keep up the good work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Bit surprised you moved the 63 on with no immediate replacement but also very happy for you and your new obsession. Far worse things to get addicted to than exercise! Try not to splurge too much on a frame made from Unicorn tears and keep up the good work


I'm also keen on this Alu version it's also a hot contender 
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Nuroa...axM_hoZCQv31k3U_OVuuwaI4VL4Lsnw4aAk5jEALw_wcB

I have a few ideas for what's next but as was weekend car and all meets cancelled for foreseeable future locally I won't used that much for next 7 months so as much as it's been fantastic all stuff has a price and I was very surprised with values so sell high buy low hopefully :lol:
But how knows I may have made a mistake, but I hanker after trying something different again and the hunt I enjoy all the test drives and research all part of my fun for me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Car prices are bonkers at the moment. I'm shocked that the market is willing to pay big money in the current climate. 

I certainly won't be buying at current prices.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Car prices are bonkers at the moment. I'm shocked that the market is willing to pay big money in the current climate.
> 
> I certainly won't be buying at current prices.


Yes agree I was shocked I was approx £5k out with what I thought and was valued less about a year ago, so got a deal done fast before they soften next year possibly or sooner.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes agree I was shocked I was approx £5k out with what I thought and was valued less about a year ago, so got a deal done fast before they soften next year possibly or sooner.


It's great if you can get by with the JCW for a while and not have to buy.

I suspect only months down the line we'll see a big drop in prices.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It's great if you can get by with the JCW for a while and not have to buy.
> 
> I suspect only months down the line we'll see a big drop in prices.


The JCW is just back from an epic trip to Skye and NC500 and Heart 200 round Perthshire it was perfect on all these trips and great fun, it's 5+ years old and still love it as much as I did the merc.
I will post up about the trips after I get time together the weather was fantastic :doublesh not something you usually see on highlands and west of Scotland :lol:
I may just replace the JCW and work one motor , but time will tell, in no rush, till I seen this.

I think this value is safe for next 10 years so tempted lol so weak

https://www.kgfclassiccars.co.uk/vehicles/2318/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks good, but I've never been a Ford man. 

The YouTube clip is from two years ago. Has it been for sale for that long? 

My other fear of these old Fords, Minis and Golfs are they are made up from stolen parts and the car isn't genuine.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It looks good, but I've never been a Ford man.
> 
> The YouTube clip is from two years ago. Has it been for sale for that long?
> 
> My other fear of these old Fords, Minis and Golfs are they are made up from stolen parts and the car isn't genuine.


I used to dip in and out of the classic Ford scene, and Fords own RS1800 reg STW 201R used to regularly turn up in two or three locations at the same time!!!

The C63S must have been a real cracker to own, but as you say, when you're offered a great price, that's the time to sell.

Health to enjoy the new hobby!!

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

"Sold in 2017 to Mr Clutterbuck we were delighted to welcome the car back due to the current owners relocation and look forward to welcoming the next appreciative custodian and Blue Oval fan."

looks like they just bought it back - mileage went up from 172 to 373 in 2years?

Looks cracking value - especially from KGF who always seem to be top $.

Deffo worth a nosey at that price!!! Wouldnt think it would sit long at that price.

(only obvious thing is the bulkhead panel has been cut back (they often rusted) - maybe engine is sitting further back?). Would be good to see some more underside pics


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

grunty-motor said:


> (only obvious thing is the bulkhead panel has been cut back (they often rusted) - maybe engine is sitting further back?). Would be good to see some more underside pics


Bulkhead doesn't look cut back in any way to me and I've owned 4 original RS2000's including a new one in 1979. 

Alan W


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No kgf will have maybe had car in past just new up they are a very good outfit I believe ex BMW mechanic I believe close to StevieTDCI


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve been on the fence about selling my car and I think with the success you have had Derek I think it’s worth a look.

Welcome to the cycling world mate, I love it, shame about the weather at the minute but that’s life.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup, I've been checking WBAC as well... the S8 has went up in value over the last few months...

Still valued at a lot lower than people are trying to sell high mileage versions though...

I really wish I could be bothered to sell things privately....

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yup, I've been checking WBAC as well... the S8 has went up in value over the last few months...
> 
> Still valued at a lot lower than people are trying to sell high mileage versions though...
> 
> ...


You can't part with that motor Quey as no fun with the RS tax anymore:lol:
I looked on auto trader and other places mine stacked up well on very close figures, believe you me I did not let it go without some soul searching as it's a great car, buts it's just a lump of metal all said and done.
You still got 6+ in fleet?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Down to 2 cars which haven’t turned a wheel in months and 6 bikes.

I’m using the wee fazer for work now as it shaves about 40 minutes each way...

Kind of gave up with cars tbh... 

:thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Done a wbac quote 2 months ago. Had 3 and counting re-evaluation emailed to me over these 2 months. The car has gone up by £1000. At this rate it will be more than i paid for it a year ago.

If it reaches that point i may well sell.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> No kgf will have maybe had car in past just new up they are a very good outfit I believe ex BMW mechanic I believe close to StevieTDCI


He's ex salesman from Sycamore BMW Peterborough I believe, i did enquire over a Mk 3 Escort Ghia over lockdown but it had sold. It does seem that most of the stock is sold before its advertised but still goes up on facebook and the website, its a bit annoying and more than a one off.

I keep meaning to sell my clubman, replace the Mondeo with a mile muncher and just mess about with the other cooper s, then next year buy a Mustang for a year just to tick that box.

As for Derek selling the C63.... i'm not sure if i'm more shocked at the Merc being moved on or him on a bike clad in lycra


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Prices for Clubmans has been solid for ages. 

Hardly any N18s come up and usually they have little in the way of options.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure mine would sell, its N18 and has plenty of options. It does need a new windscreen and i need to sort the ac.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> He's ex salesman from Sycamore BMW Peterborough I believe, i did enquire over a Mk 3 Escort Ghia over lockdown but it had sold. It does seem that most of the stock is sold before its advertised but still goes up on facebook and the website, its a bit annoying and more than a one off.
> 
> I keep meaning to sell my clubman, replace the Mondeo with a mile muncher and just mess about with the other cooper s, then next year buy a Mustang for a year just to tick that box.
> 
> As for Derek selling the C63.... i'm not sure if i'm more shocked at the Merc being moved on or him on a bike clad in lycra


Thanks for Confirming Steve, I knew it was ex BMW guy and was torn between sales and mechanic. Yes that e24 and a few others gone before on site, I missed out on XPack 2.0s Capri not through him but nice cars keep people following FB like me.
He sells on commission for sellers I believe more than purchase stock?
That RS would be fantastic at £25k can you see the classic side slacken a bit Steve or are all the buyers loaded collectors? I was keen on punt to balance stuff out with cash investments and off course collectors piece:lol:

Well that's what I'm telling myself but it for driving for me to car meets and Sunday morning blasts.
Your eyes are safe steve no Lycra yet:lol: but if I fail to get the top spot on Strava I may well try some weight saving aero to make me think I'm Eddie the eagle

I,m a lot smaller than when I was round past your work, 13st 9lb know , and mix of boxing bike and battles ropes fitter than when was 25 I bet as did weights then rather than cardio.

Hope you and the better half are keeping well? I may we be round past you sometime next year if anything tasty comes up, always follow old colonel cars in Hertfordshire only 9 miles from my relations in Ware he has good reputation I believe and some nice beemers usually.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Down to 2 cars which haven't turned a wheel in months and 6 bikes.
> 
> I'm using the wee fazer for work now as it shaves about 40 minutes each way...
> 
> ...


Just the 6 bikes so you still have a great fleet, you still got the jeep?, you liking the new house out in sticks?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally i don't see classic values softening, people that have go money to spend still have money to spend. As ever its the ones that cannot afford will be the hardest hit. I guess we will find out next year when covid19 really bites financially.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Personally i don't see classic values softening, people that have go money to spend still have money to spend. As ever its the ones that cannot afford will be the hardest hit. I guess we will find out next year when covid19 really bites financially.


Yes I thought unlikely but hey can always wish , yes things are going to hit a low for a point next year for sure, I'm 30% down on business approx but still getting on with it, been here before with oil prices, fishing crisis, credit crunch, we have had to deal with. We try to set up for these twists and turns but it hits all in some shape or form for sure.
If we all knew when to sell high buy low it would be far easier , crystal ball I need and less man maths


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It just shows how wealthy the country is when so many people have made the classic market so strong. 

I shudder at the prices people pay for anything remotely interesting. It doesn't even have to be interesting, or rare, just old. 

I still can't see the market not taking a big hit. A lot of people are going to be pulled into financial issues soon enough.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Just the 6 bikes so you still have a great fleet, you still got the jeep?, you liking the new house out in sticks?


Yeah, still got the old girl... getting a new stainless exhaust made soon, back box is blowing a bit.

House has been awesome with all the lockdown nonsense... made the right move at that right time.

Just got the chicken house/run all set up too... so a batch of mad hens and fresh eggs now to look forward to...

And about to put these bad boys on the Ninja...heading down to Misano for the MotoGP soon....

:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great to hear you did well on the car. 

Prices are crazy at auction at the moment, very rarely anything is at book. If the car is clean and with a spec, it'll be miles over, sometimes cheaper to buy from a main dealer. 

WBAC/BCA are doing extremely well at the moment to say the least. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, still got the old girl... getting a new stainless exhaust made soon, back box is blowing a bit.
> 
> House has been awesome with all the lockdown nonsense... made the right move at that right time.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like the good life in 80's have you got the rotavator?

Fresh eggs can't beat it, off brake porn I love those can't beat a look at some nice stopping power 

Glad your liking it I grew up in rural setting was great


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

How long had you had the 63 for Derek? I have a 19 c43 and have only driven it 2k miles in the 11 months I've had it. Nothing to do with lockdown, I just don't go far. 
I keep looking at it thinking what a lot of car to sit there doing nothing. 
I just don't have a clue what I would buy after it though. 
Curious to think what you would consider after the 63?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi had it 3 years 8 months approx from new, I tried few dealers motorway and WBAC and a few others to get prices first.
I’m not sure what could be replacement as in no rush to replace as still got JCW in household, the 63 was fantastic , we might get one car to replace both and then a nice classic e30 Beemer for me or something else, still the new M4 is going to be an absolute weapon at right price like X3m’s we’re start of year.
I can sit tight to watch the market know


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Cube Derek, surprised you sold the C63 but nicely done on choosing a good bike.
Isn't it funny how Covid changes everyone's perspective on certain things, i was slightly ahead of the curve when i chose to go to one car rather than two but like you, i'm enjoying the alternative to driving.

Yes walking does indeed suck when it's hoofing it down from the heavens but i have some decent waterproofs which keep me dry at least.

Keep up the cycling :thumb: and look forward to seeing what you get next car wise.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah right. No rush then. It will be interesting to see how the market goes.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

We have just sold the my wife's JCW Mini Convertible to BMW because they needed the stock for the forecourt and they gave us £700 more than they offered 3 months ago. I know it is still summer so ragtops hold their value, but this was a nice surprise. It was also over a £1000 more than WBAC offered.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Stoner said:


> We have just sold the my wife's JCW Mini Convertible to BMW because they needed the stock for the forecourt and they gave us £700 more than they offered 3 months ago. I know it is still summer so ragtops hold their value, but this was a nice surprise. It was also over a £1000 more than WBAC offered.


Interesting. The C43 was my dream car and I love it when I drive it but I see it sitting on the drive and think what a waste. 2k miles in nearly a year. I could get something else and put the difference towards another buy to let property.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer said:


> Nice Cube Derek, surprised you sold the C63 but nicely done on choosing a good bike.
> Isn't it funny how Covid changes everyone's perspective on certain things, i was slightly ahead of the curve when i chose to go to one car rather than two but like you, i'm enjoying the alternative to driving.
> 
> Yes walking does indeed suck when it's hoofing it down from the heavens but i have some decent waterproofs which keep me dry at least.
> ...


I think I surprised a few as I love the car , but from Jan this year when i started getting fit again and starting to use bike in Lockdown and then the 900 mile cycle challenge got my addiction started and its taking time away from me wanting to hit the roads in a weekend motor that I used to get out on at every opportunity for a drive. The route I think I will go is one overall car for daily use and weekend fun balance, with an eye on a low to no depreciating car like e30 Beemer classic to fettle with and take to shows and cars n coffee etc, but hey i might change my mind tomorrow:lol:

I have not pulled the trigger yet hoping prices improve and supply gets better, I have also the same bike in Alu on shortlist and the Orbea Terra it looks the business with great spec but a we bit more than the Cube but bespoke paint looks the business. I really need to sit on one to get the feel for it and also need to know how compliant it is as don't want rock hard and want to know its not to fidgety on steering input and remains stable on gravel without having to tame the beast sort of speak.
Some brands appeal to me like cannondale topestone 5 and Speacilized SLR6 but they seem way above Cube and Orbea for similar spec and that's where i was on these but seem great bikes, research has been fun so much to learn know from tyres to pressures to brakes gearing steams head tube angles etc


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Interesting. The C43 was my dream car and I love it when I drive it but I see it sitting on the drive and think what a waste. 2k miles in nearly a year. I could get something else and put the difference towards another buy to let property.


As an AMG fan, I still believe any of the AMG's are amazing and far more fun than another house!. I don't currently own one (crying emoji) but looking for another one as I type. I fancy the S63 but that may push the budget too far


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stoner said:


> As an AMG fan, I still believe any of the AMG's are amazing and far more fun than another house!. I don't currently own one (crying emoji) but looking for another one as I type. I fancy the S63 but that may push the budget too far


The S63 is fabulous GT car the interior is streets ahead of the C class IMHO, the prices were getting really good pre lockdown on them, I'm sure there will be cars out there next year at good money for sure.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

My C43 went yesterday Derek. I had several offers for it but BMW gave me the best deal. I paid a deposit on a 69 cla shooting brake but the dealer was messing me about. It was getting on for 2 weeks after paying the deposit and it still wasn't ready to collect and it had more miles on that ideal for me really so I cancelled it. BMW offered me more for it than Mercedes did so I was looking at the X1 (my garage width restricts what I can buy). Whlie I was looking at those, I found a dealer with about four pre reg 69 Bmw X2's 2.0 litre petrol with only 30 miles on so I got one of those. It arrived yesterday. 
I thought that there would be a massive difference from the c43's 385 bhp and the bmw 192 bhp but it's really nippy. I'm loving it at the moment and got a 5 figure cheque back as well. 
The c43 cost me less to run for a year than it would to have leased it and dare I say, the bmw gearbox seems smoother than the c43. The c43 seemed to rush up the gearbox and I only ever really drove it steady, I didn't race around. I can't even feel the x2 change gear. It's better than I thought it would be and it's not black which is a big bonus to me. The black had begun to do my head in.
I didn't think that there would be any bargains around with everyone saying that there was a used car shortage etc but the x2 had over 30% off it's list price :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> My C43 went yesterday Derek. I had several offers for it but BMW gave me the best deal. I paid a deposit on a 69 cla shooting brake but the dealer was messing me about. It was getting on for 2 weeks after paying the deposit and it still wasn't ready to collect and it had more miles on that ideal for me really so I cancelled it. BMW offered me more for it than Mercedes did so I was looking at the X1 (my garage width restricts what I can buy). Whlie I was looking at those, I found a dealer with about four pre reg 69 Bmw X2's 2.0 litre petrol with only 30 miles on so I got one of those. It arrived yesterday.
> I thought that there would be a massive difference from the c43's 385 bhp and the bmw 192 bhp but it's really nippy. I'm loving it at the moment and got a 5 figure cheque back as well.
> The c43 cost me less to run for a year than it would to have leased it and dare I say, the bmw gearbox seems smoother than the c43. The c43 seemed to rush up the gearbox and I only ever really drove it steady, I didn't race around. I can't even feel the x2 change gear. It's better than I thought it would be and it's not black which is a big bonus to me. The black had begun to do my head in.
> I didn't think that there would be any bargains around with everyone saying that there was a used car shortage etc but the x2 had over 30% off it's list price :thumb:


Any pic's Sarah?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done Sarahann enjoy your new motor , as said some pics would be good, glad you managed to get a good deal on it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The ZF box is far superior to the Merc box.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

No pics yet Colin. I will get some. I was out yesterday in the rain so I need to give it a clean and pop something on top. I told them not to bother with the dealer applied wax etc so it is bare at the moment. It's silver so a lot easier than black to look after.
I didn't think that I would like it so much. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but I really like it. I'm beginning to think that there was something wrong with the S3 that I had for a short time before the c43. It only had 600 miles on and as everyone knows, they are 300 bhp but it was so sluggish when setting off or slowing down at a clear roundabout and setting off again. There is no lag with this one. Obviously the c43 didn't have lag but it was wasted on me and a lot of money to sit there on the drive at a time when it seems good to move them on. I have noticed already though that other drivers come up close behind it. I never got that in the c43. They kept their distance.
I will get some pics when I've cleaned it today or tomorrow and start another thread. Don't want to hijack Derek's thread but it was Derek that got me thinking if the 43 was right for me.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> The ZF box is far superior to the Merc box.


I can't feel this one changing gear at all Steve. The Mercedes was the 9 gears and when I set off (and i'm only a steady driver), it would be changing up as quick as it could to get in as high a gear as it could. It's not like I was racing it or anything.
I had a 15 reg 330d a few cars ago and remember at the time it being the best gearbox and engine I had ever had. So smooth. I did think the interior at the time was a bit boring but they have perked them up a bit now although it still has the old type dials not digital or anything


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahAnn said:


> I'm beginning to think that there was something wrong with the S3 that I had for a short time before the c43. It only had 600 miles on and as everyone knows, they are 300 bhp but it was so sluggish when setting off or slowing down at a clear roundabout and setting off again.


I had a Golf R that was the same, was like driving a diesel around town unless you had sport mode and sport gearbox on and that gets old quickly when you just want to pop to asda.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I had a Golf R that was the same, was like driving a diesel around town unless you had sport mode and sport gearbox on and that gets old quickly when you just want to pop to asda.


Yes, not just me then. I think they are the same engine aren't they? I couldn't do with the faffing about. To me, the car should just go, not have to be set to this and that just to get rid of the lag. I was told on an audi forum after I got rid of it that I should set it all to sport. 
I'm happy now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think its more of a DSG style thing - Merc Dual clutch is the same, they just want to get up to the highest gear possible. Autoboxes with a torque converter such as the ZF are much better for day to day use.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

When I tested my A35 and accelerated to join a motorway, I said to the guy "so this is in sport yeah?", he laughed and said "no, this is comfort", it was night and day to the golf for the default settings so for me, more a tune/map thing than a hardware thing.

Apologies for the hijack, I'll shut up now


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well it seems that the values are on the slide again, as always supply and demand, one guy on another site got £29k for his car its know showing £20k two months later, its a fickle industry for sure, most of the M car guys quoting dropping of £2k in a week.
Maybe the supply of new cars coming back on track not helping, but they cant keep rising like some were holding out for, hey if I held out another month I could have got more, but if you had a crystal ball it would be easy, I was happy with what I got.

I could be the high fee's switching buyers to local sources of buying cars as we buy cars signs all over the place know, many getting supply local to cut out transport costs as well.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> The JCW is just back from an epic trip to Skye and NC500 and Heart 200 round Perthshire it was perfect on all these trips and great fun, it's 5+ years old and still love it as much as I did the merc.
> I will post up about the trips after I get time together the weather was fantastic :doublesh not something you usually see on highlands and west of Scotland :lol:
> I may just replace the JCW and work one motor , but time will tell, in no rush, till I seen this.
> 
> ...


I am a Ford man and this car is where it all started for me. Watching the Professionals as a Kid I had to have one and I did but mine was a proper dog in midnight blue so I didn't have it long. Always wanted a white one and this looks a great example.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

"The Professionals" had Capris.

When was the Escort used?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm fairly sure they had an Escort to start with, they used a Dolly Sprint too right at the very beginning


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> "The Professionals" had Capris.


They certainly did as well as a dolly Sprint and the Guvnors Granadas.
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/garyt613/car-pool-from-ci5-the-professionals-tv-series-/


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I had to do a search - http://www.mark-1.co.uk/Professionals/profcars.htm


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Im too young to remember the programme but this website usually gives you a list of cars in TV/Film but does seem to show anything that comes into shot rather than the specific cars used for the cast

https://www.imcdb.org/movie_75561-The-Professionals.html


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Started with a Sprint and a TR7 with Cowley in a SDI, BL wanted the cars back after shooting, Ford bunged the TV set as many cars as they wanted, they started with a silver 3.0S Capri for Bodie and Doyle got the Mk2 RS2000, the only one with an electric glass sunroof, allegedly because of letting more light into the car. Then later on they both run 3.0S Capris


----------

